# PATERSON PICKLE CO.



## epackage (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess the $16,000 pickle was a sign from the Gods earlier this week, because I have been waiting the last 7 days for this Liberty Brand Pickle Jar to end, and thankfully it's coming home...

 I had made a few offers to see if the seller would end it early, he wouldn't but he did make me a counteroffer of $75. After looking at the listing again I realized that three HUGE listing mistakes might get it for me cheaper...

 #1- He listed it as a "STATUTE" of Liberty

 #2- He listed it from Paterson "N.J"....either use two periods or none

 #3- It was listed in "Antiques", "Decorative Arts".....not in "Collectibles", "Bottles"...

 Turned out there was only one other bidder, not a Paterson Collector, and I got it for $33 !!

 I'm jacked up over here!!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2012)

> I'm jacked up over here!!


 
 Hey Jim,

 Man, I can see why. I love it, too! What bold embossing. What's the size?

 More pictures, please. What's the state of the Paterson Pickle Department these days?




From.


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2012)

6 inches tall and 2 inches wide Surf, more pic's when it arrives....Paterson Pickle went out of business many moons ago, however there is a new Paterson Pickle Company in business today. I will  be looking into adding a current bottle just for the heck of it. I have a Catsup from them missing it's label, I have this same label but mine is blank. I'm having a stamp made up just like this one, except for the Helfensteir part, to add to the bottle for display...


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 29, 2012)

[] Great pickle Jim. Love the Statue of liberty on it...........


----------



## div2roty (Apr 29, 2012)

> #2- He listed it from Paterson "N.J"....either use two periods or none


 
 Nice find.  The ebay search engine has improved over the years.  If you search for n.j. and n.j you should get the same results.  But I don't know what happens when the seller screws up the listing.  However, if you just search for nj they will return nj results as well as New Jersey results.  

 At leas they do this in the sports card section where I just tried this.  It might not apply to the whole site, but I've noticed it before in searching for items by abbreviations that they'll return full names as well as the abbreviations that you search for.

 They search I just did n.j. and n.j returned all items with n.j. as well as nj without the periods, however a nj search returned "new jersey" as well.


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah Matt sometimes all the variants are picked up, other times no.....It can be a bit of a crap shoot at times, the fact that he misspelled Statue as "Statute" of Liberty really helped me I think..The nj, n.j. and new jersey searches would have worked if he had it in the right category, but I don't search the "Antiques" section when looking for bottles normally because I already have my 100 searches filled up...

 It came up on my search under "paterson pickle"...[]


----------



## div2roty (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, its an improvement over the past when it was more literal, but surprise surprise, ebay's search engine isn't all that great. I think it works better to improve mistakes by those searching, not by those listing.


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Yeah, its an improvement over the past when it was more literal, but surprise surprise, ebay's search engine isn't all that great. I think it works better to improve mistakes by those searching, not by those listing.


 I hope sellers keep making these mistakes...[]


----------



## div2roty (Apr 29, 2012)

I think I came across one Delaware bottle like that in the 2-3 years that I was actively searching for Delaware stuff.  

 I did buy a cool corkscrew bottle opener that didn't list wilmington or delaware in their title.  It went for the opening bid, which was about 1/5 of its value.


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm still waiting to hear from my Paterson GURU on this jar, I'm kinda hoping he's never seen one...[]


----------



## digginthedog (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a real nice jar... Congrats on a Great buy!!


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Dog...[]


----------



## madman (Apr 29, 2012)

friggin nice!


----------



## madman (Apr 29, 2012)

woops i was censored for friggin


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2012)

Cool pickle!
 Was your town ever a laid back community that just said "I'm gonna just have a few cows and plant some corn"? 
 It seams they did everything! More than Trenton and Newark combined. A major social, industrial and economic mecca in the midst of, well, no offense, nothing really. Until I heard of you, I never heard of Paterson/Patterson. [][][]


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Cool pickle!
> Was your town ever a laid back community that just said "I'm gonna just have a few cows and plant some corn"?
> It seams they did everything! More than Trenton and Newark combined. A major social, industrial and economic mecca in the midst of, well, no offense, nothing really. Until I heard of you, I never heard of Paterson/Patterson. [][][]


 Paterson never seems to get it's due Eric, this Wiki passage pretty much says it all...[]

 In 1791, Alexander Hamilton helped found the Society for the Establishment of Useful Manufactures (SUM), which helped encourage the harnessing of energy from the Great Falls of the Passaic River, to secure economic independence from British manufacturers. Paterson, which was founded by the society, became the cradle of the industrial revolution in America...


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice score Jim.

 PD


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 30, 2012)

> In 1791, Alexander Hamilton helped found the Society for the Establishment of Useful Manufactures (SUM), which helped encourage the harnessing of energy from the Great Falls of the Passaic River, to secure economic independence from British manufacturers. Paterson, which was founded by the society, became the cradle of the industrial revolution in America...


Interesting read, Silk City eh. The actual worms or something else like a faux worm genetically designed.[]
 Great bottles and other shared stuff over the years. Thank you.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 30, 2012)

Great bottle Jim. I'd of bought it and I don't collect pickles. []Very Kool!


----------



## epackage (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Tom, Eric and RD.....My guy tells me it's the best one of the Paterson Pickle Co. bottles....I would have been happy had he accepted my Buy It Now offer but he got greedy and I got lucky...[]


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2012)

Still no Pickle delivered, seller said she was gonna ship on the 8th, 10 days after my cleared payment, which I made 30 seconds after the auction ended. Fuming over here but I don't want to leave negative feedback until it arrives for fear that she still hasn't mailed it yet...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR[]


----------



## Bixel (May 11, 2012)

Ya, honestly, those people are the type that make E-bay so bad.

 For me the worst is the people selling a Canadian item that wont ship to Canada because "its like 10 pages of paperwork to fill out at the post office"( bottle from Canada, insulator from canada, etc)
 Also, its not that hard. Its one sheet, we have to fill them out too if sending stuff to the US.

 Hope you get your pickle soon!


----------



## Dansalata (May 11, 2012)

MAN JIM THATS A GOOD LOOKIN BOTTLE,CONGRATS ON ACQUIRING IT!!!


----------



## Oldmill (May 12, 2012)

Great looking bottle I would of been all over that for 33 dollars too. congrats


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Still no Pickle delivered, seller said she was gonna ship on the 8th, 10 days after my cleared payment, which I made 30 seconds after the auction ended. Fuming over here but I don't want to leave negative feedback until it arrives for fear that she still hasn't mailed it yet...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR[]


I understand your frustration, nay anger, but the auction did state "Within 11-15 business days". That leaves out weekends. 
 I personally wouldn't mind a doorstep arrival in 2 weeks which I think you'll get. My guess is it will be there by Wed but you really can't file a complaint until Fri.
 The good, no, wonderful thing will get to you unless you pissed them off.
 Please say you didn't.[]


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2012)

I asked in 4 seperate e-mails why they were holding the bottle Eric, they weren't even good enough to give me an answer, just told me that's how they do things. When I saw delivery date in 11-15 days I just assumed that's Ebay being safe with shipping times, if the seller plans on holding an item from Sunday to the following Tuesday with no good reason the appropriate feedback needs to be left IMO...[]


 If they do anymore selling I'd expect for them to send the item right out now... Odd thing is I looked at their past items and all seemed to have arrived within a week, so I say screw em'...[]


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2012)

Went out this morning to go see Mom and there was a box on the stoop, the pickle has arrived...Now back to our regularly scheduled madness...Jim


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2012)

Glad to hear that you got it, Jim. I agree that the seller's service left a lot to be desired, but I'm glad the pickle is safely with you.  ~Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (May 13, 2012)

[]Ditto here too Jim. Glad it finally arrived...........


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys...[]


----------



## Plumbata (May 14, 2012)

Nice pickle, honestly one of the nicest I've seen in terms of embossing. A great score man, not just to Paterson collectors but probably most any red-blooded American collector. You should post that ketchup too.

 Regarding the negative you left, I think you should take a step back and understand that some people live in the boonies and can't make it to town regularly, are old and feeble and relatively immobile, lack a car so need to rely on scheduled/arranged transport, or get ankle injuries and can't ship ASAP...

 Besides, they shipped according to what they indicated in the listing:



> Estimated within 11-15 business days


 
 By buying the item, you agreed to the terms as stated in the listing. No wise person would ever say your reaction was justified, fair, or morally acceptable. 

 Punishing her with a negative and dropping their rating to 93.8% because you adhere to the "fast food", now! now! now! modern American mentality is nothing but petty and mean, especially when their shipping terms were clearly stated and adhered to. You don't have to like it, but they did nothing wrong and deserve no less than a positive, perhaps with mention of slow shipping but positive nonetheless. Granted, her service isn't perfect, but nothing in life is ever perfect.

 Calling her a bad ebayer couldn't be further from the truth. Of the two of you, you are the one who agreed to the terms of the listing by bidding and winning but tried to force them to do something that wasn't agreed upon in the listing, and retaliated when your demands weren't met. Realistically, who best fits the "bad ebayer" description in this particular scenario?

 Being so angry and high-strung is what gives people heart attacks and makes enemies, man. Being more understanding and patient gets ya good karma, a more enlightened perspective, and a wealth of varied but truly supportive friends. Little, insignificant motes of trivial nothingness like this should be no cause for anger or unjustifiable retaliation. I like ya Jim, and you are a valuable member of the community here, but ya kinda crossed the line with your treatment of this person, and figured someone should stand up for her.


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2012)

We'll have to agree to disagree, after my first e-mail they told me they have until the following Tuesday to ship it and that's when they were gonna send it, no reason as to why. I kindly asked in 3 more e-mails if there was an issue with making it to the post office, I didn't get a response to any of them. As it turns out they still didn't mail it until Thursday...

 I then looked at their previous sales and saw people leaving positive feedback within a week of the item ending which tells me they were getting to the post office without a problem. Hopefully this will get them off of their lazy asses next time to make sure the people sending them their hard earned money are sent the items they paid for in a timely fashion....

 They could have taken two seconds to send me an e-mail saying we have a problem with getting to the post office, but chose not to respond. There are 3 Post Offices within 3.4 miles of them as it turns out. Two of them just over a mile away, so I'm not buying any sort of fantasy about them being in "the sticks"....


 US Post Office
 20 Allen Street, Rochester, NH 1.3 mi SW 
 (603) 332-1429 â€Ž Â· usps.com 

 US Post Office
 62 Main St # 2, Rochester, NH 1.2 mi NE 
 (603) 332-0049 â€Ž Â· usps.com 

 US Post Office
 36 Main Street, Rochester, NH 3.4 mi SW 
 (603) 332-5115 â€Ž Â· usps.com 

 []


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2012)

> I like ya Jim, and you are a valuable member of the community here, but ya kinda crossed the line with your treatment of this person, and figured someone should stand up for her.


 I sent them a email telling them to send me a "revise feedback" request thru E-Bay, if they respond I'll make appropriate changes.


----------



## carobran (May 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> Nice pickle, honestly one of the nicest I've seen in terms of embossing. A great score man, not just to Paterson collectors but probably most any red-blooded American collector. You should post that ketchup too.
> 
> ...


 
 Very well said Plumbata.

 Epakage - Maybe they got tired of being pestered and decided they'd make you suffer.


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> Very well said Plumbata.
> ...


 Shut Up...


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2012)

There was supposed to be one of these [8D] after that, but it didn't show up...[8D]


----------



## carobran (May 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> There was supposed to be one of these [8D] after that, but it didn't show up...[8D]


 
 []


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 I was hoping you'd treat us to some new photos, Jim Style, now that you finally have it. [8D]

 I'm with Plumby on this Paterson Pickle:



> Nice pickle, honestly one of the nicest I've seen in terms of embossing. A great score man, not just to Paterson collectors but probably most any red-blooded American collector...


 
 It's a great American bottle, and a powerful Paterson addition. It's definitely in my top 5 Favorites of your extensive collection.


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2012)

Good pic's are on the way once the rain stops Surf...


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 15, 2012)

Neat looking pickle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2012)

Hey Jim, I'm glad your thinking about the retraction thing. It's a great addition and good things come ....
 Plumby, I don't often agree with you or care for the long writeups (I'm a man of few words so no offense intended) and it nice to see we were on the same page. I can see many scenarios where the delay in shipping is totally acceptable. I think this seller should just add in the description a brief explanation.


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2012)

Seller hasn't responded at all to the retraction request, maybe he realizes he should have responded to my original email.. I'm good with it either way...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2012)

I'm glad you did the revision. Your comment was tasteful and to the point, maybe they'll get on it now.
 I did look back and saw most FB was left after 2-3 weeks though. Perhaps they should have stated similar also. The seller would still be wise to give an explanation also.
 I'm still kind of a Mainer so I'm still pretty laid back. I piss so many Mass people off, well, doing the speed limit, waiting patiently in lines at stores, etc., ...
 I probably have no right to live in Massachusetts. [][][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2012)

Sorry, tinkle so many??[]


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2012)

[]


----------

